# 13 beta1and gstreamer1 port (solved)



## geos (Feb 14, 2021)

Hello

Trying to build gnome3 from ports here. First i did portsnap update and installed the latest version of ports. I used portmaster and made the configuration but it stopped when trying to make gstreamer1-plugins-all. Something like "%pure-parser is deprecated" and "use %define api-pure instead" came up. Although Installation from pkg for geastreamer1 seems to work.


----------



## geos (Feb 21, 2021)

Solved-small update (2-21-21) : Now i'm on freebsd 13 beta3 and the problem with  gstreamer1-plugins-all built from ports seems to exist. As a result when i entered gnome3 i could not get into file manager (nautilus crushed repeatedly). Had to install tracker-miners from ports to fix.


----------

